# corsa d project pic crazy!



## balz

my corsa d project is finally finished.

here's how it went!

bought my d brand new in 2007



















mod 1 chopped standard aerial










mod 2 momo 17s and toyo T1Rs










mod 3 vxr indicator surrounds










sprayed rear drums










mod 4 red calipers










mod 5 vxr line styling kit minus rear splitter










some **** keyed all the passenger's side and had it sprayed










mod 6 lockwood sill protectors










mod 7 citroen short aerial










mod 8 real carbon b pillars










mod 9 nurburgring decals on pillars










mod 10 piper sportscat/ manifold/ non sxi tailbox




























mod 11 partial debadge



















mod 12 dbilas flowmaster



















mod 13 team heko wind protectors










mod 14 pinstripe round grille










mod 15 vxr pedals










mod 16 piper sxi oval backbox and rear sxi styling kit splitter










mod 17 homemade bracket for the heavy flowmaster



















mod 18 forge dts bar cut to clear the gearbox mount










unwanted mod 19 gutted sportscat as it dislodged itself










mod 20 (bloody) vxr mirrors










mod 21 chrome clock surrounds










mod 22 vxr aerial base










mod 23 vxr dark inserts headlights










mod 24 eibach pro kit lowering springs



















mod 25 ebc grooved/drilled discs plus greenstuff pads



















mod 26 cupra splitter










mod 27 vxr rear lights










mod 28 matt wrapped grille










mod 29 piper decat which i polished inside and outside




























mod 30 dte pedalbox










unwanted mod 31 replaced vxr mirrors with smaller ones as one cracked



















mod 32 cc front opc grille










mod 33 rear brace










mod 34 lamin-x fogs










how she stands


----------



## ash7jar

i have to say i am no fan of the vauxhall's but you have made that look nice well done :thumb:


----------



## Babalu826

Seems you have spent a pretty penny on that car. Looks nice! Wonder how it sounds? Possibly a video in the future?


----------



## balz

cheers guys!

yes, a fair penny was spent...and the sound is quite loud but great.


----------



## Raife

Really nice mods. All without being OTT.

Gone from being a car you wouldn't look twice at to a head turner!


----------



## DampDog

Raife said:


> Really nice mods. All without being OTT.
> 
> Gone from being a car you wouldn't look twice at to a head turner!


+1..

Very nicely done, you see so many OTT Corsa's modded to death, that look ****e. I like subtle mods that you barely notice.. Nice one


----------



## balz

much appreciated guys, thanks.


----------



## millns84

I'm not into modding but that looks amazing, really well done and not over the top. :thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A

its screaming out for window tints!!!

strange though, on the first pic I hated them wheels but by the time you had done the rest of the mods they suited it!


----------



## Sian

J1ODY A said:


> strange though, on the first pic I hated them wheels but by the time you had done the rest of the mods they suited it!


I totally agree!!

I really like it now does need the tints though


----------



## balz

i agree about tints but was scared of ruining the heater lines and besides tinting these glass leaves a feint whitish outline all around...


----------



## Matt.

Mod 35 - Window tints

Mod 36 - Debadge the Opel rear.

Looks great otherwise.


----------



## balz

lol..its finished now.


----------

